# How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat?



## LilSphinx (Mar 13, 2009)

*Please read:*
I have had people comment that I need to style my brows. I have done as much styling as I care to, the result is in this first FotD.  I like my eyebrows the way they are. I like being an individual and don't feel the need to make myself look like everyone else on here, even if it is just my eyebrows. 
-Same thing with black e/l. I've noticed that alot of people wear the same 'winged' black e/l. I don't care to. I like my 'look'. 
*Unfortunately, this seems to get me less comments on here, which is sad. We should all be judged by our individuality, not by how much we look like everyone else.

This look was from a few nights ago. Was just running out for some late night grocery shopping nearby. No primer on my eyes, just a quick run, didn't want to waste product.























*What I'm wearing:*

*Face:*
*Physician's Formula Concealer
*Translucent Cornsilk Foundation "Creamy Natural" -Sallyhansen

*Eyes:*
*CG "Tapestry Taupe" (lid)
*MAC "Plum Pudding" (crease)
*NYX "Gypsy"(outer corners)
*Jane "It's a Girl" (highlight/inner corners)
*Almay "Raisin Quartz" e/l pencil (upper lid)
*Revlon "Pure Pearl" e/l (waterline /inner corner)
*CG 'Exacteyelight' "Black Ruby" mascara

*Lips:*
*Avon "Cherry Flip" l/s


Another look I did a week ago for another late night grocery shopping trip. I was tired as it was late. I think these were taken after I got back.
-I didn't use any primer on my eyes since I wasn't going to be out long and didn't want to waste any product.
















*What I'm wearing:*

*Face:*
*Physician's Formula Concealer
*CG 'Simply Powder' Foundation

*Eyes:*
*Rimmel 'Shake It Up' "Ab Fab" (lower lid)
*MAC "Violet" p/m (crease)
*Victoria Secret 'beauty RUSH' "Tons O' Plum" (crease)
*Maybelline 'Expert Wear' "Amethyst" (outer edge of crease)
*Milani "Moonlight" (highlight/inner corners)
*Milani "Purple" e/l (lower lash line)
*Maybelline "Blackest Black" mascara


And a 'look' I was playing around with from a few years ago:





*
What I 'think' I was wearing:
*
*Face:*
*Probably my fave CG 'Simply Powder' Foundation

*Eyes:*
*Maybelline 'ExpertEye' "Night Sky" e/s
*some shimmery dark blue liquid e/l
*glitter
*N.Y.C. black pencil e/l 

Thank you to those who have decided to leave me comments, not only on this post but for those in the past, too.  I look at 'every' new FotD post on this forum and leave comments for most.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 13, 2009)

Pretty pretty looks! I love how the eyes in the first one coordinate perfectly with the lips. like makeup fate! and the last eyes are so stunning.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 13, 2009)

I actually like your brows quite a bit in the first fotd, and the last eye look is my favorite out of this post.

It makes me a little sad to hear that you the ammount of comments you get can be disappointing for you. In my opinion its better to get feedback and read what people say, rather than just look at the numbers. I also don't think that your eyebrows or liner would be a reason that people don't comment your looks. I've noticed that the people with the most unique looks here on Specktra tend to get more comments, but maybe I'm wrong. :shrug:


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 13, 2009)

I understand what you're saying, but it's incredibly disappointing and discouraging when I post and get very few people commenting, especially in comparison to others. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-I honestly feel like, regardless of the 'look', some people get more comments than others because they are more well known.  That's not really fair to the rest of us, especially if we're new.

It's not a numbers thing for me, I just would appreciate it if more people would actually comment, you know?

And unfortunately, I think people touting the same 'looks' get more comments than others. And some people get more views and comments because they have alot of friends on here, etc.

I've posted several looks since I've joined on here and been very disappointed by the small number of comments I get.  We all post our pics. for the compliments and CC's. No one is posting just to post, we want feedback, we want that compliment to help our egos, etc.  We all know it. So yeah, it's upsetting when you post something you think you did well at and hardly anyone has commented on it, let alone actually 'looked' at it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks very much for your comment, by the way.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LilSphinx* 

 
_I understand what you're saying, but it's incredibly disappointing and discouraging when I post and get very few people commenting, especially in comparison to others. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-I honestly feel like, regardless of the 'look', some people get more comments than others because they are more well known.  That's not really fair to the rest of us, especially if we're new.

It's not a numbers thing for me, I just would appreciate it if more people would actually comment, you know?

And unfortunately, I think people touting the same 'looks' get more comments than others. And some people get more views and comments because they have alot of friends on here, etc.

I've posted several looks since I've joined on here and been very disappointed by the small number of comments I get.  We all post our pics. for the compliments and CC's. No one is posting just to post, we want feedback, we want that compliment to help our egos, etc.  We all know it. So yeah, it's upsetting when you post something you think you did well at and hardly anyone has commented on it, let alone actually 'looked' at it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks very much for your comment, by the way.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree that popularity may have something to do with the amount of feedback, but that's just something that one can never get around. If somebody is active around the forum, people will recognise their name and look at their fotds and comment. I try to look at all fotds but I have a lot of free time on my hands.
Idk, maybe I'm being biased by defending Specktra since I love it so much, but I really don't think that the users on here judge people too harshly. I think that the people who post regularly that you can tell are practicing are getting about the same amount feedback and views as the super skilled members.
The only complaint I have with the general feedback on fotds here on Specktra is that I with there was more constructive criticism being handed out. It kind of seems as if people feel that they will come off as rude if they give any. I personally love hearing what people think I could change to better my makeup!

Oh, and I'd like to say that I'm glad that even though you aren't as satisfied with feedback, you still keep posting


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 13, 2009)

I like Specktra and am not attacking it all, I come here every day and check out all the FotD's and "shop" through the Haul and Stash forums, etc. I've gotten a lot of great ideas and info. from the members of this site and I intend to keep coming back for as long as I'm interested in makeup.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-I just wish it didn't feel like such a Clique in here sometimes(I'm not the only one who feels this way, either). Nothing personal to anyone, honestly.      Like I said, it's discouraging to post and not get many comments.     I recently spent 3 hours on a fantasy peacock look and was really appalled at how few comments I got on it, let alone views.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know what you mean. Too many people on here are just too shy or afraid to give CC's and that's sad, especially when the O.P. is asking for them. A friend of mine had posted a couple FotD posts in which she'd requested CC's, but hardly anyone was willing to say anything.  She was very frustrated over that and has since stopped posting. She also felt discouraged by the lack of replies to her posts.

I know what you mean about the more well-known people getting more attention...I just wish everyone would give all the posts a chance.  Like I said, I look at 'every' FotD post, regardless of who it's by. I comment if I like the look or have some CC to offer, but if I honestly have nothing good to say, and can't think of any advice to offer, or if I've offered advice and that person has chosen to ignore it, then I just don't comment at all.

Thanks again for your comment and compliment on my FotD.


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 13, 2009)

It does have to do a lot with how well known you are on the forums I think. Because if you have a friend IRL who just got her hair done, who's most likely to comment? Her friends or the people who know her right? It might seem unfair, but I think that's how it works around here. And if a look is well made, despite looking the "same" it's still going to get praised, I mean, if it's not broken, don't fix it right?

For being new it is hard, I know when I first started posting FOTDs I got less comments in general than I do now. One think I want more than number of posts though is constructive criticism, which I HAVE gotten, that has definitely help me improve in my make-up.

That being said! I do like your eyebrows, I think you would benefit from filling in your brows though, it would help pull your look together more. And the blue in the last look is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 13, 2009)

I think your brows look fine, actually. Could be worse, you could wind up WAY overplucked like I did, and then they don't grow back in.

Diff'rent Strokes for diff'rent folks!

ETA: Forgot to say, the last look is fierce and I love it!!! I tend to gravitate towards darker more "intense" looks now, whereas, I used to only wear brown. Every day, brown.


----------



## comeandtakeit (Mar 13, 2009)

i love the bright colors you used in your last look.


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 13, 2009)

very pretty..I really like the last one..and I love the fact that u use drug store makeup also..shows you dont need all the expensive stuff for your makeup to look good


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 13, 2009)

aw, i know what you mean. when i come on here, and i have time, i try to look through all the FOTDs. if im in a rush, i'll scrowl down and try to catch a title that is catchy or with colors i like. i also think there isn't enough CC given around here, but it just could be that ppl DO actually love your look and find no reason to give CC, and not that they are shy. Some ppl who do lighter more natural looks may also not like a CC given that tells her to wing the liner to make it more dramatic, cuz it might sound like the CC is trying to tell her to do her makeup like everyone else. right? each to their own individuality and style! sometimes i only look and not comment (even if i love it) cuz i'm so busy but just cannottttt get specktra outta my life. lol

i'm sorry you feel that way, but i think everyone around here is really respectful and supportive. unfortunately, sometimes you just can't get around it, just like how we cannot ever get around the fact that our society is a very superficial and judgemental one. if you walked around with one tooth, what are the chances of you getting a job? meanwhile, it could just be that you had lost your job, and as a result lost ur dental benefits (cuz u have a condition that causes very soft teeth), and now u've lost all of your teeth. you cannot judge a book by its cover, but a lot of ppl do. which is sad. sometimes i do it too, and i don't mean to, and i know it's not fair. but i'm not perfect, but i grow and i try to become a better person each day.

sorry to turn this FOTD into a discussion about CCs/feedback >.<, that being said...

i think everyone's eyebrows makes them who they are. sometimes i think ppl wear thicker eyebrows better, and it gives them personality in their own look. i think u wear thicker eyebrows wonderfully. purples looks really good on you! have you ever thought of wearing purple mascara? (a little wild i know!) i think that'll bring out your green eyes a lot! my boss does it, and it's beautiful!

EDIT:

i also LOOOOVED ur "The eyes of argus" look! it was so dramatic, creative and beautiful! even though i didn't comment, i still loved it!! so just so you know....the # of replies/feedback you get does not determine how good your makeup is or if ppl like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope you keep posting!
my looks have neverrr been perfect, and by practicing and posting, and looking at FOTDs, i improved a lot! but still not perfect! lol so keep doing what you do!


----------



## Khalia25 (Mar 13, 2009)

Your eyebrows loook REALLY good in the first picture!! I like how you pretty much kept their natural shape by just grooming them a little. The "a little goes a long way" cliche definitely applies here. They suit you very well!!


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Mar 13, 2009)

I think you look great! I really like your fotd's. I noticed your brows on your previous FOTDs and I always liked the fact that you do not have them thin & butchered like I've seen a lot of girls in my town with. It's a breath of fresh air seeing your thick groomed brows lol. Mine aren't too thin either and I prefer it that way; I can't stand e/l brows, shave it off just to draw it back on really baffles me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like your individuality! I've seen your past works and I think you're truly talented. Don't care much about the views and comments on here, I'm still pretty new here myself and sometimes I just don't care to comment on someone's FOTD if it does not excite me ha. But there will always be a popularity thing going on in every website, even in real life! So it does not surprise me. It's just silly human nature to form a _clique_. Just continue being you and keep posting your beautiful pictures, I really appreciate and enjoy them!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 13, 2009)

Lilsphinx great looks as always!!!love the blue look


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 13, 2009)

I understand how frustrating it can be to not have any comments on looks that you put effort into. That is why I comment on all the fotds daily, because I post them myself and I know how it feels not to have that  many comments.

That said, i really like all your looks and I think the mask look before was awesome. Out of these looks, the last one is my fav. Dark colors make your eyes pop


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 13, 2009)

your looks are very natural & pretty! i mean you are just grocery shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



really like the blue in last pic

a lot of times i go thru the fotd's so quickly and don't comment, doesn't mean i don't enjoy them. i'm always looking for inspiration


----------



## KittieSparkles (Mar 13, 2009)

I am one of those that does not post comments very often. It is not because I do not like the look, or the person is not popular, is because most times when I come on here I am at work and I very quickly try to look at all the looks I can in the shortest amount of time.

I personally think there are many talented ladies and guys on here and wish I can comment on them all but it is just not possible. So what I try to do is click the "thanks" button as a form of acknowledging their post and saying thank you. 

I know it takes time not only to do these looks but also to post them. It also takes courage to put your pictures out on display for people to comment on. One that I lack (I only posted one Fotd a year ago).

I like your fotd's and I like your eyebrows, I wish mine looked that good. but then I like fuller eyebrows as long as they are neat (I have seen people with full eyebrows that do not comb them so they look like crazy spider legs. Is like not combing the hair on your head and walking around with bed head).

As for the looks above, I love how purples look on you. It makes your eyes so bright. The third look is fantastic. I love blues, I wish I could rock blue like you did on that look.


----------



## n_c (Mar 13, 2009)

I like your brows, they suit you. You are right, ppl shouldn't be afraid or shy to give cc.


----------



## Kiyishima (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't think people suggesting things about your brows or eyeliner want you to look lik a clone of everyone else. It just so happens to look good, and they want to help you out. If you were worried about looking like everyone else, you might as well not wear make up at all, seeing as we all wear it too. 
I'm not trying to attack you, but I feel you take that CC too hard. I personally love your posts. I'm new here too, and thought you were well known, because you leave feedback on everyone. I will admit, sometiems I don't leave a comment, but that doesn't mean no one looked. I look at all your posts, its just sometimes I don't know what to say, since its all been said before I got to it.

I agree, in real life it would be the same, your friends would comment the most, it would be hard to just walk into a room and say HEY EVERYONE TELL ME HOW YOU LIKE MY MAKE UP. 

and my favorite is the last look. Its just so intense, it pulls you in :]


----------



## blackeneddove (Mar 13, 2009)

Wellll I don't have to read everyone's responses but here's my 2 cents before I go to school.
I think that people comment on your brows because they have very little arch. Your brows are thick, embrace it! Mine have always been wonky and sparse in random spots so I think you're lucky to have brows like yours. You have enough eyebrow hairs to pluck them any shape you want! I'm personally jealous. And if you like them the way they are, that's fine too. Listen to your own opinion, not others. Embrace what YOU like. If people give CC they're just trying to help, you're not obliged to agree with them though.
Also.. coming from someone who does winged black liner everyday.. I'm big on eyeliner. I pay attention to it in FOTDs. And I'm under the impression that not alot of people do that cat-eye liner? Maybe I'm missing something? But I can tell you that it opens your eyes up so if you have eyes the size of m&m's like me (ok, I'm exagerating) than it makes them look bigger.
BUT I agree, the more well-known posters get more comments, etc. But who cares? I think you're beautiful and I know other people do, so don't sweat it. Keep doing what you're doing. 
Annnnd that is all I have time for


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackeneddove* 

 
_Wellll I don't have to read everyone's responses but here's my 2 cents before I go to school.
I think that people comment on your brows because they have very little arch. Your brows are thick, embrace it! Mine have always been wonky and sparse in random spots so I think you're lucky to have brows like yours. You have enough eyebrow hairs to pluck them any shape you want! I'm personally jealous. And if you like them the way they are, that's fine too. Listen to your own opinion, not others. Embrace what YOU like. If people give CC they're just trying to help, you're not obliged to agree with them though.
Also.. coming from someone who does winged black liner everyday.. I'm big on eyeliner. I pay attention to it in FOTDs. And I'm under the impression that not alot of people do that cat-eye liner? Maybe I'm missing something? But I can tell you that it opens your eyes up so if you have eyes the size of m&m's like me (ok, I'm exagerating) than it makes them look bigger.
BUT I agree, the more well-known posters get more comments, etc. But who cares? I think you're beautiful and I know other people do, so don't sweat it. Keep doing what you're doing. 
Annnnd that is all I have time for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I agree. If you have something you are GOOD at, them embrace it and flaunt it. If you love your eyebrows the way they are, then KEEP them that way! Same with modeling... Do you know how many people told Cindy Crawford that she should get rid of her mole? A LOT! And instead, she trademarked it and made it her own thing! And I agree that I am jealous of your brows because there is SO much you can do with them! Don't be afraid to step outside the box and try something new with them. They WILL always grow back!
People that like thick eyebrows will automatically comment on your photos telling you so. Just like people who like winged eye liner will comment on those people they feel do winged eyeliner REALLY well. I love blending, and I think you have great blending! I love my crazy tranny brows and lashes... so people that love that, will comment! That's just kinda how it works. SO what ever you're good at, keep doing it! Comments are coming your way girl!


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 13, 2009)

You said: 
*Please read:*
I have had people comment that I need to style my brows. I have done as much styling as I care to, the result is in this first FotD. I like my eyebrows the way they are. I like being an individual and don't feel the need to make myself look like everyone else on here, even if it is just my eyebrows. 
-Same thing with black e/l. I've noticed that alot of people wear the same 'winged' black e/l. I don't care to. I like my 'look'. 
*Unfortunately, this seems to get me less comments on here, which is sad. We should all be judged by our individuality, not by how much we look like everyone else.

*I say:*

I think that you have the constructive criticism a little bit confused with people trying to conform you to make you look like "everyone else on here".

Personally, I would fill in your eyebrows, not to make you look like everyone else, but to just enhance what you've got. It's all about what would make you look -best-! In my opinion, eyebrows make or break a face, and if you filled yours in very softly they would look great! 

And you don't have to wear the same winged black eyeliner as everyone else, there are other ways to frame your eyes as well. Maybe it's the shape of your shadow, maybe it's the lack of any liner as all, but in my eyes the look isn't as finished as it -could- be! It's cute for simplicity, though.

Again, it's not about trying to make you "conform", it's about trying to help you enhance what you've got!


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 13, 2009)

OH AND I forgot to say! I LOVE the last look you posted there! It looks great!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 13, 2009)

I love your look and always have.  I always look at your posts when you post, but I'm usually pressed when it comes to saying something unique that other people won't say too.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I used to comment a lot on here about people's looks, but I don't have the time I used to.  I still look around at FOTD's, and try to keep up.  I have seen yours before & think you have amazing skin & eyes.  I like your looks.

However, I do agree with the others that say that filling in (not shaping) your brows with a powder or pencil would enhance your looks.  I also see that on most (if not all) your posts, you are asking for CC, as well as giving CC to others.  CC is sometimes a hard thing to do.  A lot of people ask for it, but then it ends up upsetting them.  

Also, I'm having a hard time with this statement that you made:  Quote:

  but if I honestly have nothing good to say, and can't think of any advice to offer, or if I've offered advice and that person has chosen to ignore it, then I just don't comment at all.  
 
I feel that every FOTD has something good to offer, and you can find at least 1 great focal point to it, and comment on that.  Also, maybe some feel that you have have chosen to ignore their CC, and like what you said you do, just decide not to comment anymore?

In any case, it does take all levels of skill to make up Spectra, and your contributions are not unnoticed or ignored.  I have noticed that in general, it seems that commenting on ANY FOTD'S has seemed to have gone down from what they used to be.


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Mar 13, 2009)

As one pale blonde to another, I know what you're saying about the brows.  Mine are white, as are my lashes, and I never pluck anymore and very rarely do I fill them in.  Honestly, we don't have to all the time because it's just the nature of our colouring.

I really enjoy your looks, they're bright and lively without being overwhelming...  You remind me of a fantasy character!


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 13, 2009)

Great job..we have a similar eye color, and I love using reds/berry tones to enhance them.  And the last look is especially killer~


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Mar 13, 2009)

I like your looks, I just hardly ever comment on anything. And you getting mad because people rarely comment, but then taking their CONSTRUCTIVE criticism as just people trying to conform you seems a little dumb.  If you don't like how people do their makeup on here(you pretty much said everyone was doing the same stuff) then why are you here?  But there's no need to get angry because people made one suggestion.  And you're kind of making it sound like you're insulting everyone else with the eye liner comment.  Like you're calling everyone generic or something.

Sounds meaner than it was meant, but you can't convey stuff as easily on the internet, so don't get angry over this.

And also, by people commenting on your brows, they aren't telling you to change them up 100%.  You don't tweeze and fill in brows to change your looks, you do it merely to enhance them.


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 13, 2009)

Soupy George:

I wasn't angry or mad when I wrote what I wrote at the beginning of my post. So far, you've come off as the only angry post in reply to what I had to say. 
-I'm actually surprised by your apparent anger and confused.  You seem to be taking this personally and I wasn't referring to any 'one' person in particular.

I also wasn't trying to insult anyone, either. I'm sorry you've taken it that way.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I come here 'cause I do enjoy seeing the FotD's, Haul posts, shared info./advice, etc.

I was disappointed by the lack of comments, yes. I didn't take well to the comments on my brows because almost everyone on here has nearly painted on or filled in brows and I was getting the feeling that to be accepted here I'd have to conform and follow the same 'look'.  Same thing with the e/l 'look'.  -Neither of which am I willing to do.  

Thank you for your comment.


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asela88* 

 
_very pretty..I really like the last one..and I love the fact that u use drug store makeup also..shows you dont need all the expensive stuff for your makeup to look good_

 

Thank you!! I have found so many really cool m/u products at WalMart and various drug stores. And I've got some drug store items that look like exact dupes for some HE brand products. Don't see the point in spending the extra money for the same effect, you know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again!


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_aw, i know what you mean. when i come on here, and i have time, i try to look through all the FOTDs. if im in a rush, i'll scrowl down and try to catch a title that is catchy or with colors i like. i also think there isn't enough CC given around here, but it just could be that ppl DO actually love your look and find no reason to give CC, and not that they are shy. Some ppl who do lighter more natural looks may also not like a CC given that tells her to wing the liner to make it more dramatic, cuz it might sound like the CC is trying to tell her to do her makeup like everyone else. right? each to their own individuality and style! sometimes i only look and not comment (even if i love it) cuz i'm so busy but just cannottttt get specktra outta my life. lol

i'm sorry you feel that way, but i think everyone around here is really respectful and supportive. unfortunately, sometimes you just can't get around it, just like how we cannot ever get around the fact that our society is a very superficial and judgemental one. if you walked around with one tooth, what are the chances of you getting a job? meanwhile, it could just be that you had lost your job, and as a result lost ur dental benefits (cuz u have a condition that causes very soft teeth), and now u've lost all of your teeth. you cannot judge a book by its cover, but a lot of ppl do. which is sad. sometimes i do it too, and i don't mean to, and i know it's not fair. but i'm not perfect, but i grow and i try to become a better person each day.

sorry to turn this FOTD into a discussion about CCs/feedback >.<, that being said...

i think everyone's eyebrows makes them who they are. sometimes i think ppl wear thicker eyebrows better, and it gives them personality in their own look. i think u wear thicker eyebrows wonderfully. purples looks really good on you! have you ever thought of wearing purple mascara? (a little wild i know!) i think that'll bring out your green eyes a lot! my boss does it, and it's beautiful!

EDIT:

i also LOOOOVED ur "The eyes of argus" look! it was so dramatic, creative and beautiful! even though i didn't comment, i still loved it!! so just so you know....the # of replies/feedback you get does not determine how good your makeup is or if ppl like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope you keep posting!
my looks have neverrr been perfect, and by practicing and posting, and looking at FOTDs, i improved a lot! but still not perfect! lol so keep doing what you do!_

 

-What kind of purple mascara does your boss wear? (brand)

I've tried this purple mascara from beautyRUSH by Victoria's Secret, and you can't tell it's purple once it's on my lashes, unfortunately.   The only other purple mascara I've ever seen was a bright shade from jane some years back....but it was 'way' too bright.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## ktinagapay (Mar 13, 2009)

_makeup is an art_...so go on with ya bad self girl =) do what makes YOU happy...


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LilSphinx* 

 
_-What kind of purple mascara does your boss wear? (brand)

I've tried this purple mascara from beautyRUSH by Victoria's Secret, and you can't tell it's purple once it's on my lashes, unfortunately.   The only other purple mascara I've ever seen was a bright shade from jane some years back....but it was 'way' too bright.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
She tried the new CoverGirl Exact Eyelights for green eyes. She told me it's a purple/plum color. But I don't think it's really obvious that you're wearing purple/plum mascara. the point is to make it subtle to just enchance the natural color of your eyes. There's also one by BadGal in deep plum. But im not sure which one is more subtle in color, but the CG one has shimmer in it.
here's a pic of the badgal one






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LilSphinx* 

 
_I didn't take well to the comments on my brows because almost everyone on here has nearly painted on or filled in brows and I was getting the feeling that to be accepted here I'd have to conform and follow the same 'look'. Same thing with the e/l 'look'. -Neither of which am I willing to do._

 
some people fill in their brows...i do...and some people don't. some people need to because their brows are so sparse and light that you can't even see them - prime example me. and some people have such full brows that they don't need to have them filled at all. think of it just like using lipliner with a lipstick, or even using purple mascara to enhance what you have. it's not that you need to conform to anything (and i'm certainly not telling you to conform to my boss's style of makeup! haha), because we each have our own individual style and preferences (and a lot of us might like the same style or have the same preferences), but it's just a way or technique to enhance something you have. so people are just offering you a technique that you may want to use or try. and as with any kind of technique, you can use it or lose it.

no one has to conform to anything. just do what you like and be who you are. if you don't feel the need to fill them in, then don't. but the CC's that you may have gotten about filling your brows were just given as CRITICAL CRITICISM that MAY be of HELP you. advice is free to give here on specktra, but we don't ask or expect people to take it. it's an opinion. and we all have our own. if you feel that CC's make it sound like we're asking you to conform, then don't ask for them, right? but i'm pretty sure no one is trying to make you conform. specktra accepts people for who they are, and not how they look!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 14, 2009)

I do understand...I try to comment on all fotd's that are posted as well..I have not been on as much as of late...But there are a lot of people that like the comments and compliments yet they never take the time to return them..they hit the Thanks button occassionally...
Don't take it personal...you look beautiful and your brows are fine....Most people wish their brows were that naturally beautiful.


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_She tried the new CoverGirl Exact Eyelights for green eyes. She told me it's a purple/plum color. But I don't think it's really obvious that you're wearing purple/plum mascara. the point is to make it subtle to just enchance the natural color of your eyes. There's also one by BadGal in deep plum. But im not sure which one is more subtle in color, but the CG one has shimmer in it.
here's a pic of the badgal one







_

 

I actually have the CG Exacteyelights in "Black Ruby" but it's not very purple, either. Yes, shimmery...but you really can't tell it's purple/plum colored, unfortunately.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the info. about the BadGirl mascara, I'll have to keep an eye open for it.

I understand what you're saying about the rest of it. And you are right.  Unfortunately, I don't think I'm coming across the way I want to.  I'm not deathly afraid that people are trying to get me to conform to what they are wearing and I don't mind CC's, honestly I don't. My main issue is/was that I felt I wasn't getting more comments 'because' I wasn't styling/filling in my brows and/or wearing bold e/l.  I don't feel that I should have to do those things just to get more attention for my FotD's.       That's been my main issue all along.

Thanks for the comments and info. on mascaras.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 14, 2009)

Just post your fotd's .....If people like them they will comment....I wouldn't worry to much about it....As long as you are happy with your looks that is all that matters. I don't think anyone thinks you should change the way you look they are just offering their CC's or opinions as requested. There are so many fotd's it is so hard to comment on all of them.


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 14, 2009)

I agree with everything that has been said before. I have been a long time trawler on Specktra and never really commented on anything because I don't have any suggestions and really, I come on here to learn and be inspired.

When I do comment, its for looks that strike me. For me personally, I think comments are left mostly on looks that are striking, different and dramatic because its something and interesting. I have more to say about those than for neutral looks unless I find them breathtaking. 

That's just my two cents as a user who lurks. I posted once and waited excitedly for comments, which I did get some, but really my photos weren't very clear and didn't show the work in great detail. 

Keep posting, but honestly, people aren't going to give huge amounts of constructive criticism. In my opinion this is mostly a place to share our work. If you want comments about a specific aspect, eg blending, then perhaps ask for opinions on how you blended so people's attention is called to that?


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoupyGeorge* 

 
_I like your looks, I just hardly ever comment on anything. And you getting mad because people rarely comment, but then taking their CONSTRUCTIVE criticism as just people trying to conform you seems a little dumb.  If you don't like how people do their makeup on here(you pretty much said everyone was doing the same stuff) then why are you here?  But there's no need to get angry because people made one suggestion.  And you're kind of making it sound like you're insulting everyone else with the eye liner comment.  Like you're calling everyone generic or something.

Sounds meaner than it was meant, but you can't convey stuff as easily on the internet, so don't get angry over this.

And also, by people commenting on your brows, they aren't telling you to change them up 100%.  You don't tweeze and fill in brows to change your looks, you do it merely to enhance them._

 
Honestly, I agree with this. It really sounds like you're turning down the comments you do get because they aren't things you're wanting to hear, yet asking for more comments. Besides, I think your posts get plenty of comments relative to everyone else? I guess I just don't understand.

I always like your looks (you are awesome with color and blending!), but I have to agree that I, personally, think you'd look more polished if you added more liner and such. It's not an attempt to "conform".. it's just plain flattering.

Anyway, as others have said, do what what makes you happy.. but don't expect that it will make everyone else happy, lol.


----------



## shootout (Mar 14, 2009)

No offense, but I think it's just plain rude to ask for CC and then bitch about what people are saying. If you don't like it, don't do it, but don't complain about what people are suggesting. CC is all about personal preferences.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 14, 2009)

I really love that last bright, bold look.

As for comments/cc, I take them with a grain of salt.  Some are helpful for perfecting my skills, others I just ignore because it's just not my thing.  I do makeup because it makes me happy, and there are just some looks I like enough to share and hopefully inspire someone else.


----------



## nunu (Mar 14, 2009)

You shouldn't take the commenting things to heart, when you are new here you don't get as much comments but as you become a regular, you'll get more comments so i wouldn't worry about that. As for CC, if you ask for it then you get it and if you don't like it just ignore it or don't ask for it again. However grooming your eyebrows would make your eyes pop more so would the eye liner. 

I like your blending skills and colour combinations.


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_No offense, but I think it's just plain rude to ask for CC and then bitch about what people are saying. If you don't like it, don't do it, but don't complain about what people are suggesting. CC is all about personal preferences._

 

UMmm....I haven't asked for any CC's.    I didn't ask anyone to give me any criticism, constructive or not, on my looks.     
-I mentioned the CC in regards to posts where I've seen 'other' people requesting CC's and not getting any.


----------



## vivaluxri (Mar 14, 2009)

i *love* that last pic of your eyes. WOW!


----------



## CosmePro (Mar 14, 2009)

/rant off


----------



## Delerium (Mar 14, 2009)

I love your looks...I especially love the blues.  Blue is my favorite color to play with by far!


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LilSphinx* 

 
_UMmm....I haven't asked for any CC's.    I didn't ask anyone to give me any criticism, constructive or not, on my looks.     
-I mentioned the CC in regards to posts where I've seen 'other' people requesting CC's and not getting any._

 
By just -posting- your fotd, id aasking for CC.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LilSphinx* 

 
_UMmm....I haven't asked for any CC's. I didn't ask anyone to give me any criticism, constructive or not, on my looks. 
-I mentioned the CC in regards to posts where I've seen 'other' people requesting CC's and not getting any._

 
No...But you are posting and basically complaining that people don't comment more on your fotd's ....Do you want them to comment just to comment so you will get lots of posts on your thread...I guess I don't understand the whole moral of what it is you are looking for with your statements?  Honestly as with any fotd..most people comment on the ones they really like...think are special, great color combos, etc. Just because it's pretty to you does not mean it will be pretty to everyone else...and just because they hate it...many others may love it...Please you and don't worry about if you are pleasing others. And if you are not worried about it...why the complaint about not getting comments?? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Efionawade* 

 
_By just -posting- your fotd, id aasking for CC._

 
Agreed!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LilSphinx* 

 
_UMmm....I haven't asked for any CC's.    I didn't ask anyone to give me any criticism, constructive or not, on my looks.     
-I mentioned the CC in regards to posts where I've seen 'other' people requesting CC's and not getting any._

 
I'm not sure if you are saying you are not asking for CC on just this look, but on almost every other one of your looks (if not all of them), you HAVE asked for people's thoughts & CC's??


----------



## kariii (Mar 15, 2009)

ONE: omg, seriously?!?
TWO: I wonder why no one would comment you?
and THREE: having arched, well groomed, shaped brows ENHANCES YOUR FACE. No one is trying to conform you to their little "clique".


If people have commented you, and it's not what you want to hear. Like you said WE ARE ALL INDIVIDUALS. We all like different things.. some like winged liner, some like thin eyebrows. We don't all look the same, we are all very different.. The only thing we all have in common, is we love make up, we are POSITIVE human beings and the negative people will always, well not feel to have 'fit in'.


I love this place, I come here to share my looks, to look for looks, to hear GREAT feedback, Feedback I don't like to hear but learn from or just nod at and forget it. It's the internet, don't let people's words bother you.



PS. I like the last look.


----------



## shootout (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LilSphinx* 

 
_UMmm....I haven't asked for any CC's.    I didn't ask anyone to give me any criticism, constructive or not, on my looks.     
-I mentioned the CC in regards to posts where I've seen 'other' people requesting CC's and not getting any._

 
As a matter of fact, you have asked for CC, that's why I myself made suggestions previously. Also, asking someone "what they think" is pretty much the same as asking for CC.

*ETA:* I just looked through some (not all) of your past FOTDs, and you asked for CC on every single one that I looked at. I'm not attacking you, just simply stating that you have indeed asked for CC.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Efionawade* 

 
_By just -posting- your fotd, id aasking for CC._

 
Agreed.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No...But you are posting and basically complaining that people don't comment more on your fotd's ....Do you want them to comment just to comment so you will get lots of posts on your thread...I guess I don't understand the whole moral of what it is you are looking for with your statements?  Honestly as with any fotd..most people comment on the ones they really like...think are special, great color combos, etc. Just because it's pretty to you does not mean it will be pretty to everyone else...and just because they hate it...many others may love it...Please you and don't worry about if you are pleasing others. And if you are not worried about it...why the complaint about not getting comments?? _

 
AGREED

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I'm not sure if you are saying you are not asking for CC on just this look, but on almost every other one of your looks (if not all of them), you HAVE asked for people's thoughts & CC's?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
True.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Mar 15, 2009)

i like ur looks! not everyone needs to do the winged eye liner! Who said wearing it is against the law??? right? I easier for some ppl to be negative then to give compliments.  BE YOU!!! u look hot!


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm going to clarify my feelings here once more and then I'm done with this post.     Please just let this go. I'm really wishing I'd never posted this in the first place.
-I did not post what I said with the intention of offending anyone or putting anyone's style or technique down.  Perhaps I worded what I said wrongly, but I apologize.

I greatly enjoy this site, hence why I keep coming back more than once a day, every day.     I don't want to make 'enemies' or get banned from this site.   Not my intention.

Yes, I was upset over the lack of replies/comments/compliments I was getting for my FotD posts vs. others.  I come on here every day and see other people who have worse, less 'put together', as well as, better makeup than I do and both get lots of comments, why should I not want to be able to come on here and be greeted by equal amounts of comments?   We are all "stroking" eachother's egos by complimenting eachother on our makeup. Sometimes I feel like I need mine stroked and it's disappointing and frustrating when I don't get many comments or even views. 

I mentioned the e/l and eyebrows because those are the two main features I see complimented/commented upon 'the' most.  Also, bold black e/l and filled in or painted on brows happen to be a feature I see featured in many of these FotD's.   I do not subscribe to either of those 'styles', so I took it as possibly being part of the reason I wasn't getting as many compliments/comments.  -Which I viewed as unfair.

I do not agree that by posting my pics. that I am automatically asking for CC's.  I've seen many FotD's that are posted  with and without any "What do you think?" comments and no one offers a CC for those looks. But then, transversely, I have seen various FotD's that specifically request CC's.  Some times it's given.    If I wanted CC's then I would have specifically requested them, which I have not done at any point.  

I still feel that there is a 'clique' feeling to this forum, as well as, one of elitism.  Alot of people who post their FotD's using drug-store brands (mainly), do not get as much attention or comments as those using (mostly) HE brands. That's really wrong. Makeup is makeup and some drugstore brands are just as good in quality, if not better, than some HE brands. A 'look' is a 'look', it shouldn't matter which brands were used, only how well the 'look' has turned out.

Honestly, it all comes down to fairness. That's all I've asked for. Give everyone a fair chance on here, don't 'just' gravitate to those you know. Be honest, give the CC's when and where they are specifically requested.
I understand that not everyone has alot of time on here, something that I honestly neglected to take into consideration earlier.

I'm going to end this here before I ramble on any further.   I am sorry if I offended anyone and if I pissed anyone off.

To those who have been supportive and polite, thank you very much. I appreciate your maturity in your replies.

Thank you to all who took the time to read and comment, regardless of the outcome.


----------



## nunu (Mar 15, 2009)

You have asked for CC in previous posts but i won't dwell on it.

I don't understand the comment about using drug store items but that could be because X cosmetics are more widely known so we can see where that particular eye shadow is placed etc..At least that's how it works for me. I like to see X items used because i sometimes identify where it is used and i could use that colour combo.

Keep up the good work, i always look at the FOTD section for inspiration. Just remember the more you post the more comments you get, it's always like that with new members.


----------



## lara (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LilSphinx* 

 
_I don't want to make 'enemies' or get banned from this site.   Not my intention._

 
Oh please. Do you _seriously _think you would be banned for making a post like this?

You're welcome to comment on how you perceive the give and take of FOTD commenting, but cut back on the hand-to-forehead hyperbole.


----------



## shootout (Mar 15, 2009)

Please look at your previous posts, you have asked for CC specifically in a few, and "What do you think?" in almost all the others. Those are the SAME thing. Asking for CC isn't a bad thing, just admit it when you do.

*
ETA:* As it was stated before, posting your FOTD is asking for CC. Many of us post our looks to get feedback on how well or how badly we did. If you're asking for comments, but not asking for CC, it seems as though you're simply asking us to tell you how pretty you look, etc. I know that happens a lot on here, but really, that's not what a FOTD post is supposed to be.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LilSphinx* 

 
_I'm going to clarify my feelings here once more and then I'm done with this post.     Please just let this go. I'm really wishing I'd never posted this in the first place.
-I did not post what I said with the intention of offending anyone or putting anyone's style or technique down.  Perhaps I worded what I said wrongly, but I apologize.

I greatly enjoy this site, hence why I keep coming back more than once a day, every day.     I don't want to make 'enemies' or get banned from this site.   Not my intention.

Yes, I was upset over the lack of replies/comments/compliments I was getting for my FotD posts vs. others.  I come on here every day and see other people who have worse, less 'put together', as well as, better makeup than I do and both get lots of comments, why should I not want to be able to come on here and be greeted by equal amounts of comments?   We are all "stroking" eachother's egos by complimenting eachother on our makeup. Sometimes I feel like I need mine stroked and it's disappointing and frustrating when I don't get many comments or even views. 

I mentioned the e/l and eyebrows because those are the two main features I see complimented/commented upon 'the' most.  Also, bold black e/l and filled in or painted on brows happen to be a feature I see featured in many of these FotD's.   I do not subscribe to either of those 'styles', so I took it as possibly being part of the reason I wasn't getting as many compliments/comments.  -Which I viewed as unfair.

I do not agree that by posting my pics. that I am automatically asking for CC's.  I've seen many FotD's that are posted  with and without any "What do you think?" comments and no one offers a CC for those looks. But then, transversely, I have seen various FotD's that specifically request CC's.  Some times it's given.    If I wanted CC's then I would have specifically requested them, which I have not done at any point.  

I still feel that there is a 'clique' feeling to this forum, as well as, one of elitism.  Alot of people who post their FotD's using drug-store brands (mainly), do not get as much attention or comments as those using (mostly) HE brands. That's really wrong. Makeup is makeup and some drugstore brands are just as good in quality, if not better, than some HE brands. A 'look' is a 'look', it shouldn't matter which brands were used, only how well the 'look' has turned out.

Honestly, it all comes down to fairness. That's all I've asked for. Give everyone a fair chance on here, don't 'just' gravitate to those you know. Be honest, give the CC's when and where they are specifically requested.
I understand that not everyone has alot of time on here, something that I honestly neglected to take into consideration earlier.

I'm going to end this here before I ramble on any further.   I am sorry if I offended anyone and if I pissed anyone off.

To those who have been supportive and polite, thank you very much. I appreciate your maturity in your replies.

Thank you to all who took the time to read and comment, regardless of the outcome._

 
Your above post came of as sarcastic.

You keep saying that you have not asked for CC but you have on previous looks maybe you should go back and refresh your memory.
Plus like some people have already said just posting a FOTD you opening yourself up for CC wether you've asked for it or not, don't take it personally what some people don't like others love, bottom line is if your not prepered for it, don't post FOTD.

You mention the thin eyebrows and winged liner as something you would never do and guess what that's cool but people are not trying to change you they are just giving their opinion on what "they" think would would make you looks even better.

Saying that post views are based on what's popular and "the same" is complete and utter bullshit, I've been on this board for years and even though I don't post near as much as I used to I never seen that to be the case ever.
Sure some people have they favourite but that's because they've probaly followed that person for ages, you don't gain a fan instantly it takes time for your name to be known. When I browse the FOTD forum I tend to look at the one were the title catches my eye or people who's name I reccognise but I very rarely comment just because I feel it's a little redundant to say the same thing as everyone else as said, doesn't mean I don't like it.

I mean you sounding like you just want you post views and comments number to go up, like what's the point in that? Do you want hundreds of "that's nice" comments just for the sake of posting?

Also just because you don't like the winged liner and thinner brows doesn't mean that other people don't too, I do winged liner and I guess comparing them to yours my brows are on the thin side does that make me a "clone"?
Also do you really for one second care what people think about your make-up? If it makes you happy who cares what people think or what people comment.

You mention looks done using high end brands get more comments and views, rubbish, at the end of the day if someone likes your look it as nothing to do with which shop the make up as come from.

If you really love Specktra don't bitch about the amount of views your getting, it's not a popularity contest, it's a place to share your looks and your knowledge and maybe learn a thing or two on the way.


----------



## Delerium (Mar 15, 2009)

As a forum community owner myself, I can honestly say that when you post your pictures on the internet, you open yourself up for comments, both good and bad whether you ask for them or not.

The community that I run is a car forum, but the same thing happens there.  Unfortunately, not everyone is going to like everything that everyone does one hundred percent; it just does not happen.  We see the same kind of posts, people showing off their cars but hoping only for positive feedback, but the internet is about free speech, so some negative, or CC will always be received.  It is just the nature of the beast, and I know that you get that part.

Fortunately, everyone on this forum is much nicer than our member base (98% male!).  Even when people offer criticism here, it is generally not mean spirited and made with the honest intent of helping others better their looks.

It is always the case that more senior members or members with more significant post counts receive more attention, partially because they are more active but as newer members post and participate more they begin to gather more views and replies.

At the end of the day, as long as you are happy with your makeup looks and application, what anyone else thinks is irrelevant - of course it is always nice to have that ego stroke now and again, but as long as you are happy with your work that is all that matters!  

Keep on posting your work...I do enjoy viewing your FOTDs.


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2009)

Sphinx, you're gorgeous, you always have been, and you are a master with a brush and a little shimmer. You don't need anyone else to tell you that.

I myself am the person she spoke of where I have spent a while asking and asking for comments and critiques and got nothing. Nothing at all. Not until my later posts after I BEGGED for help did people start sharing their ideas. It bothered and frustrated me to great ends that no one could take the time to tell me what I could be doing wrong, or share their insite as to what they would have done differently. Thanks to those few who DID begin to post on my last few attempts, I've gotten better. Let me tell you, it took a bit of work to get anyone to say anything about it.

Frankly, page one and half of page two were nice. People were mature, positive and just plain said "Don't let it bother you". But when people started tossing around "Bitch" "dumb" and "Bullshit"... it's becomes offensive. None of you here know Sphinx like I do, and dispite her saying she meant no ill intent on how she came across, she's still accused of being sarcastic. Let me tell you this, and listen up good. This woman has a heart of pure damn gold. Sarcasm has no place in her life, she simply says what she feels. Now some in this post can't help themselves to say that she's full of it?

Think hard for a moment. You use these words, and tell HER that she's not comming across the right way? She's already spelled it out quite well. Take the words for what they are, and without the sarcasm you add to it.

Theres one important lesson I learned from the internet. The tone you read with is YOUR OWN. If you see sarcasm, it's more than likely your own. SO Stop and think before you decide to blow up on someone who deffinately dosn't deserve trash talk.

Now, it has become overly evident that YEP there are people here that are in a clique. Fine, so be it, don't care. Not worth the time or energy to fret about.

As for posting fotd JUST for critiques? Not always, there is at LEAST ONE woman I can think of off the top of my head who posts just to show what she can do. She's not looking for "how could I make this better?" she's simply posting to show off. That in and of itself is all fine and well with me. In fact I commented on how fantasic her skill is. A lot of people did.

Now, Sphinx has shown NO AGRESSION to anyone here, where as I would have been well over my limit due to specific replies given. If your next post is going to be along those lines... just do her a favor and don't.

I personally stopped comming around for a while, because just about every post was about Hello Kitty, and it got old with me. I took a break becaue it was like pulling teeth to find people who were willing to help and share their ideas. Weither this is due to people not really knowing what I was looking for, or people who really didn't know what to say, or just didn't have the time.. I for one can understand where Sphinx was comming from as to lack of replies.

I don't want people to lie to me and tell me I look great when I really don't. I want honesty. I want honest, down to earth ideas, points of view etc. but it seemed like people were afraid I'd bite their head off if they told me something didn't look nice, or placed well. In fact, I've seen a lot of this in other posts as well (though not recently because I havn't been here in a while)

Anywho, this post isn't about me. It's about people connecting. So far.. this forum is by far one of the nicest I've been two. People here are kind (for the most part) but don't be afraid to tell people what dosn't work on them. Don't worry about sounding like an ass because of how you see something. Just dont SAY it like an ass. A smile and gentle prodding can go a long way. No need to kick the people in the teeth with it.

Now.. I'm going to go and eat my starwberries, work on trying to kick the rest of this cold/flu or whatever the hell it is out of my system, so I could maybe get up the courage to do more fotd and post to see what happens.

I'd prefer not to see Specktra defaced because people can't understand what tone of voice to use simply because they don't know the person or what they are actually feeling on the other end of that omputer screen, you know?

Have a blessed day


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey

I know you said you're not gunna reply to this thread anymore, but i am gunna reply, in hopes of you reading this, b/c i think it might help you understand some things...but i am in no means trying to upset you or make you feel attacked. ok? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LilSphinx* 

 
_I come on here every day and see other people who have worse, less 'put together', as well as, better makeup than I do and both get lots of comments, why should I not want to be able to come on here and be greeted by equal amounts of comments?_

 
this comment kinda bugged me. the world is a very subjective place. especially when it comes to how one person views another person or their beauty. so just b/c u think one person's makeup is "worse, less 'put together'..." doesn't mean their makeup IS really worse or less put together. i can say to my friend Jane, "hey i think her makeup is great!" Jane replies, "really? you think so? even i can do makeup better than her".....

so am i right or is Jane right? it's all subjective and people perceive things differently! so you CAN'T take your perception of someone's makeup and assume that everyone is gunna think the same as you. if you see more replies on a thread that you don't particularily like the look of, it doesn't mean that it is bad or ugly makeup.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LilSphinx* 

 
_We are all "stroking" eachother's egos by complimenting eachother on our makeup. Sometimes I feel like I need mine stroked and it's disappointing and frustrating when I don't get many comments or even views._

 
correct me if i'm wrong, but i get the impression that you feel specktra is a place used for helping people validate themselves. yes we all love to hear wonderful comments, WHO DOESN'T??? but when you post your FOTDs, EXPECT GOOD *AND* BAD COMMENTS! you CANNOT post an FOTD and only expect GOOD comments to boost your ego. if you do, then please don't post any more FOTDs. the purpose of an FOTD is to share your look and try to help/educate others about makeup looks, NOT to have ppl tell you that you're beautiful and that your makeup is amazing. then you might as well make ur FOTD title: "TELL ME I'M BEAUTIFUL AND MY MAKEUP IS AWESOME!"

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LilSphinx* 

 
_I mentioned the e/l and eyebrows because those are the two main features I see complimented/commented upon 'the' most. Also, bold black e/l and filled in or painted on brows happen to be a feature I see featured in many of these FotD's. I do not subscribe to either of those 'styles', *so I took it as possibly being part of the reason I wasn't getting as many compliments/comments. -Which I viewed as unfair*_

 
well if that's the case, then there was obviously is misunderstanding and so you got it all wrong, and thus NO ONE is being unfair. i'm sure you know by now why thinking that way is wrong. many things contribute to why ppl don't respond to threads....not just b/c they don't like the particualr look. so you can't jump to conclusions and think that way. if you do, then it is unfair to US that you are jumping to those conclusions and making those kinds of assumptions. right?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LilSphinx* 

 
_Honestly, it all comes down to fairness. That's all I've asked for_

 
but we ARE being fair. maybe you just don't see it and is taking it wayyyyyyyy too personally when you don't see as much replies to your FOTDs.
we do not live in a sugar coated world. you get what you want, and sometimes you don't. so if you ever ask for CCs in the future and get a CC that you don't agree with, or you're not getting the amount of replies you want, do not get upset and think we're being unfair. like it was said earlier, this isn't a popularity contest.

i'm trying to be honest and replying to you in a very mature way. but i do feel you have some things misinterpreted...


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 15, 2009)

I think this entire thing has gotten out of hand to be in the FOTD thread..It should have been in Deep Thoughts 

All that maybe should have been said is ....

Please comment on my photos  ...I want lots of comments like certain other members get, because I think my looks are just as pretty if not prettier than theirs....But don't comment on my eyebrows or my eyeliner because that is off limits..I do not want CC I just want compliments, lots of them.

Someone needs to really stick a fork in this it is so overdone...

EDIT: After all it has gotten 59 comments..and yes that was sarcastic...


----------



## ellesk (Mar 15, 2009)

I've been lurking on Specktra for quite some time now, without ever actually posting - and isn't it odd that this is the thread that draws me out of lurkerdom? 
Perhaps it's not my place to say anything, but I feel as though I've witnessed enough of this forum to be able to make an informed reply. That, and something about this thread just really bothers me... 
The OP has made a lot of contradictory statements... and even the final "clarification" only reiterated what was already (somewhat rudely) stated. From what I have gathered, it seems to me that the complaint is, essentially, that you have not gotten a satisfactory amount of compliments on what you percieve to be your above-average looks. Yet, what you don't want people commenting on are things they think could be improved upon, because that is not your "look" - even though you yourself have said that *you* critique other people's looks (which I have noticed) and, when they choose to ignore your critique, you choose to stop commenting. (Perhaps something similar is occuring here?) 
Yes, I understand the fact that we are only human... that we all enjoy hearing praise about our makeup skills and compliments about the way we look. But it's ludicrous to come on here expecting that every single person will comment on your looks only to tell you how divine you are. And then, to come up with inane reasons as to why your looks aren't as popular as others (ie. the eyebrows & eyeliner issue) just seems downright petty. The more "popular" posters (and I put that in quotes because, honestly!, this is only an internet forum) have probably become popular because people admire their makeup artistry... not because they wear black eyeliner. And the only reason people are making these _same _suggestions is because these things *do* improve one's appearance. Defined eyebrows frame the face and black eyeliner gives the appearance of a thicker lashline and fuller eyelashes, which are all _natural _enhancements. What's more, black eyeliner can be worn in _so many different ways _- you can make it as thin or as thick as you like. 
I always thought your choices of color were lovely, and being a Renaissance Festival fanatic myself, I thought your fantasy looks were quite cool as well. But, whatever your intentions may have been, this post certainly soured my perception... because it ultimately came across as incredibly condescending.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Faun* 

 
_Sphinx, you're gorgeous, you always have been, and you are a master with a brush and a little shimmer. You don't need anyone else to tell you that.

I myself am the person she spoke of where I have spent a while asking and asking for comments and critiques and got nothing. Nothing at all. Not until my later posts after I BEGGED for help did people start sharing their ideas. It bothered and frustrated me to great ends that no one could take the time to tell me what I could be doing wrong, or share their insite as to what they would have done differently. Thanks to those few who DID begin to post on my last few attempts, I've gotten better. Let me tell you, it took a bit of work to get anyone to say anything about it.

Frankly, page one and half of page two were nice. People were mature, positive and just plain said "Don't let it bother you". But when people started tossing around "Bitch" "dumb" and "Bullshit"... it's becomes offensive. None of you here know Sphinx like I do, and dispite her saying she meant no ill intent on how she came across, she's still accused of being sarcastic. Let me tell you this, and listen up good. This woman has a heart of pure damn gold. Sarcasm has no place in her life, she simply says what she feels. Now some in this post can't help themselves to say that she's full of it?

Think hard for a moment. You use these words, and tell HER that she's not comming across the right way? She's already spelled it out quite well. Take the words for what they are, and without the sarcasm you add to it.

Theres one important lesson I learned from the internet. The tone you read with is YOUR OWN. If you see sarcasm, it's more than likely your own. SO Stop and think before you decide to blow up on someone who deffinately dosn't deserve trash talk.

Now, it has become overly evident that YEP there are people here that are in a clique. Fine, so be it, don't care. Not worth the time or energy to fret about.

As for posting fotd JUST for critiques? Not always, there is at LEAST ONE woman I can think of off the top of my head who posts just to show what she can do. She's not looking for "how could I make this better?" she's simply posting to show off. That in and of itself is all fine and well with me. In fact I commented on how fantasic her skill is. A lot of people did.

Now, Sphinx has shown NO AGRESSION to anyone here, where as I would have been well over my limit due to specific replies given. If your next post is going to be along those lines... just do her a favor and don't.

I personally stopped comming around for a while, because just about every post was about Hello Kitty, and it got old with me. I took a break becaue it was like pulling teeth to find people who were willing to help and share their ideas. Weither this is due to people not really knowing what I was looking for, or people who really didn't know what to say, or just didn't have the time.. I for one can understand where Sphinx was comming from as to lack of replies.

I don't want people to lie to me and tell me I look great when I really don't. I want honesty. I want honest, down to earth ideas, points of view etc. but it seemed like people were afraid I'd bite their head off if they told me something didn't look nice, or placed well. In fact, I've seen a lot of this in other posts as well (though not recently because I havn't been here in a while)

Anywho, this post isn't about me. It's about people connecting. So far.. this forum is by far one of the nicest I've been two. People here are kind (for the most part) but don't be afraid to tell people what dosn't work on them. Don't worry about sounding like an ass because of how you see something. Just dont SAY it like an ass. A smile and gentle prodding can go a long way. No need to kick the people in the teeth with it.

Now.. I'm going to go and eat my starwberries, work on trying to kick the rest of this cold/flu or whatever the hell it is out of my system, so I could maybe get up the courage to do more fotd and post to see what happens.

I'd prefer not to see Specktra defaced because people can't understand what tone of voice to use simply because they don't know the person or what they are actually feeling on the other end of that omputer screen, you know?

Have a blessed day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
The thing is if you r gonna wind people up by insulting them (and that's what she's been doing if not in a direct way) then your gonna get replies like mine.

Specktra as been going for years and not once have I seen anyone moan about the amount of replies they get in a post.

Bottom line is your friend DID ask for CC in many of her past FOTD and she's now saying she hasn't.
Saying she doesn't "subscribe" to that "look" is insulting to everyone who has thin brows and winged liner.
Drugstore vs high end is a redundant argument because if you like the look it has nothing to do with what brand items the OP is using.

To me and it's just me BTW, but both of you are comming across as if you tought this was a place for you to be told how beautifull you look, if people haven't given you CC has it ever crossed your mind that they think your make up is fine the way it is.
Thing is CC's were given to you friend and she classed them has us trying to turn her into ONE OF US, then went on to sarcasticly say thin brows and winged liner are not her "look" and doing that make you a clone and part of some special elite group on here.

I don't think my post was being offensive as I didn't actually call you friend any names did I?

Thing is anyone who desn't agree with you is automatically immature when actually you both behaving in a less then mature way by whining about post counts a comments and the fact your not as popular here as more established members.

Somehow I fell this post will have to be closed as there's no reasoning with either one of you. 
We have all been fair to you but I feel your just getting a little bit offended over nothing.

And by the way the only one comming across as agressive is you not me.

Edit: I guess she's more popular than she thinks, 62 post's long but all for the wrong reasons.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 15, 2009)

The thing that is ironic to me is a lot of your looks have to do with experimenting with different types of masks and such.  Makeup should be about experimenting and trying new things that work, or don't work for you.  However, if someone brings up eyeliner or filling in your brows, then it's like they have totally crossed the line.


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 15, 2009)

I like all of your looks, very pretty, the last one is my favorite though, absolutely stunning!


----------



## ktinagapay (Mar 15, 2009)

this post has both made me realize a couple of things, alot of GREAT things were brought up..like this is a place of education and inspiration. i mean thats what i have gotten from it. it ISNT a place made to boost anyonce confidence, i mean it may...but thats not the purpose of this site! its a place for learning about makeup and teaching it too. i mean specktra is just like the real world...no one will have the same exact comments, thankyous, or whatever....*so we shouldnt worry about all that.* its just great to have a place where we can get our ideas out there....kind of like a diary.
its supposed to be a* FUN* place to learn, to teach, to inspire, and to be inspired. 
it shouldnt bring you negative energy just cuz the lack of comments! =D


----------



## shootout (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellesk* 

 
_I've been lurking on Specktra for quite some time now, without ever actually posting - and isn't it odd that this is the thread that draws me out of lurkerdom? 
Perhaps it's not my place to say anything, but I feel as though I've witnessed enough of this forum to be able to make an informed reply. That, and something about this thread just really bothers me... 
The OP has made a lot of contradictory statements... and even the final "clarification" only reiterated what was already (somewhat rudely) stated. From what I have gathered, it seems to me that the complaint is, essentially, that you have not gotten a satisfactory amount of compliments on what you percieve to be your above-average looks. Yet, what you don't want people commenting on are things they think could be improved upon, because that is not your "look" - even though you yourself have said that *you* critique other people's looks (which I have noticed) and, when they choose to ignore your critique, you choose to stop commenting. (Perhaps something similar is occuring here?) 
Yes, I understand the fact that we are only human... that we all enjoy hearing praise about our makeup skills and compliments about the way we look. But it's ludicrous to come on here expecting that every single person will comment on your looks only to tell you how divine you are. And then, to come up with inane reasons as to why your looks aren't as popular as others (ie. the eyebrows & eyeliner issue) just seems downright petty. The more "popular" posters (and I put that in quotes because, honestly!, this is only an internet forum) have probably become popular because people admire their makeup artistry... not because they wear black eyeliner. And the only reason people are making these same suggestions is because these things *do* improve one's appearance. Defined eyebrows frame the face and black eyeliner gives the appearance of a thicker lashline and fuller eyelashes, which are all natural enhancements. What's more, black eyeliner can be worn in so many different ways - you can make it as thin or as thick as you like. 
I always thought your choices of color were lovely, and being a Renaissance Festival fanatic myself, I thought your fantasy looks were quite cool as well. But, whatever your intentions may have been, this post certainly soured my perception... because it ultimately came across as incredibly condescending._

 
EXACTLY

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 

 
_To me and it's just me BTW, but both of you are comming across as if you tought this was a place for you to be told how beautifull you look, if people haven't given you CC has it ever crossed your mind that they think your make up is fine the way it is._

 
It seems that way to me too.



I think this thread needs to be closed or moved somewhere else. This no longer has any place in the FOTD section.


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Sound Of Vision (Mar 16, 2009)

Your eyes are...wow. What colors you've got in there!? Nice central heterochromia!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And surprisingly that blue eyeliner goes well with your eyes!

And really, ignore comments about eyebrows. Some people just have naturally shaped eyebrows, and they might be bushy or really thick, but that look suits them. I tried to pluck my eyebrows to be a bit thinner because my brows really are...big. heh But I'm too lazy to pluck them and they looked to artificial on my face. Be happy you don't have to draw them, fill them in, pluck every day etc.

On CC side...I think your face looks a bit 'unfinished'. Maybe a bit of darker lip color? And maybe a bit 'stronger' mascara? But nothing else really, you look fairy-like, natural beauty.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LilSphinx* 

 
_......I still feel that there is a 'clique' feeling to this forum, as well as, one of elitism.  Alot of people who post their FotD's using drug-store brands (mainly), do not get as much attention or comments as those using (mostly) HE brands. ...._

 
This concept stikes me as so juevenille. I can't believe anyone on here would even consider it.  We aren't 7.


----------



## pebbleinthesand (Mar 18, 2009)

I love the colour of your eyes- the last pic really makes them stand out!


----------



## rbella (Mar 18, 2009)

Make.  It.  Stop.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 18, 2009)

^^^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I can't thank you...But I can lmao


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 18, 2009)

I like your brows.  It's really up to you what you want them to look like.  You are very fortunate to have such wonderful brows.    

When you post a picture, you really never know what people are going to say.  Some may rave.  Some may see and comment about something that isn't even the picture.   I have seen people being put on the defensive about something that I swear that I can't see to save my life.  I will strain my eyeballs out to try to see what someone else does.  Then I say, "To Hell with it."

Personally, I like to see real people and not over airbrushed and/or photoshopped images from promos or elsewhere.  Even my hubby has been noticing promo ads as looking really odd lately. 

Back to what you mentioned earlier, you are right.  Sometimes, there are people that post and  rarely give much in return to others.  Yet, there will be those that do take time to respond to as many posts as they can.  Then, there are those that fall somewhere in the vast spectrum. That's just how it goes and so it goes...


----------



## barbie_hot (Mar 18, 2009)

Your eyes are so adorable


----------



## DigitalRain (Mar 18, 2009)

Lets step back yall and take a deep breath...and a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its just makeup, really. It aint THAT serious. We need to be worrying about the economy.....


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 18, 2009)

And hey, look on the bright side! This post has TONS of views and comments!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aggrolounge* 

 
_And hey, look on the bright side! This post has TONS of views and comments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, ironic isn't it.


----------



## Meisje (Mar 18, 2009)

I like your eyebrows. I have a similar issue with my large forehead --- I love it, but hairstylists are always telling me I "need" bangs.


----------



## user79 (Mar 18, 2009)

Even when I was a complete n00b on here and I knew nobody, I never felt the way you do. There's lots of new members whose very first fotd post gets pages and pages of replies, probably because their look or whatever it was inspired the viewers to post a comment. I don't think there's cliques who are "out to get you" or something, or just ignore people on purpose. There's no reason to be disrespectful to people on here who post makeup looks that you don't personally care for, yet at the same time you're blocking yourself off from any kind of constructive criticism. 

And that comment about high end vrs. drugstore makeup - come on, that's just grasping for straws now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My last fotd on here (the Arabic makeup one) used all NYX and cheap ebay palettes and got many many views and replies. So that notion is just silly. I don't think people care what brand of makeup you use as long as it looks good.

Makeup is supposed to be fun and this community is to share that fun with like minded people, I do think you're taking this all a little bit too seriously.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm finding it hard to comprehend what you're saying... you say that you have noticed that the looks with 'bold black eyeliner' get the most comments/views, yet you criticised me by saying my looks were 'boring' because I use black eyeliner in every single look I do... so that means that every look you see on here is boring? I'm not taking it as a personal insult (even if it did annoy me a lot), but its more or less saying that every makeup look posted on here isn't very good. But yes you're right.. there ARE a lot of looks on here using black eyeliner, Why? Because it defines eyes, it gives fuller appearing lashes etc. No one is TELLING you to have thin brows/use black eyeliner, its CC, suggesting ways to enhance the look. 

I'm not gonna sit here and pick apart your last post on here... but I just get the impression that you're upset just because no one replies to your posts and that you want replies to 'stroke your ego'. Infact, I don't get the impression, you said it yourself! Its not about stroking ego's on here, its about makeup, end of.


----------



## lesreid2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DigitalRain* 

 
_Lets step back yall and take a deep breath...and a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Its just makeup, really. It aint THAT serious. We need to be worrying about the economy.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ain't THAT the truth. This whole post has gone WAY too far and far too long. I think what needed to be said from everyone has been said. The OP felt a certain way which she was entitled too. You don't agree, fine. But you can't tell people how to feel.

LET.IT.GO for the love of all that is Holy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 18, 2009)

^^^ true...But we can post these type concerns in Deep Thoughts, Chatter...Not fotd threads....and we can choose not to open them or continue reading them if we find them  bothersome....Just a few thoughts IMHO


----------



## shootout (Mar 18, 2009)

I know I said this should be over, but I just feel I need to emphasize this:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_And that comment about high end vrs. drugstore makeup - come on, that's just grasping for straws now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My last fotd on here (the Arabic makeup one) used all NYX and cheap ebay palettes and got many many views and replies. So that notion is just silly. I don't think people care what brand of makeup you use as long as it looks good._

 
EXACTLY! It's not about what you use, it's all in how you use it. If your skills are good enough, no one cares how much you spent on the products.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I'm finding it hard to comprehend what you're saying... you say that you have noticed that the looks with 'bold black eyeliner' get the most comments/views, yet you criticised me by saying my looks were 'boring' because I use black eyeliner in every single look I do... so that means that every look you see on here is boring? I'm not taking it as a personal insult (even if it did annoy me a lot), but its more or less saying that every makeup look posted on here isn't very good. But yes you're right.. there ARE a lot of looks on here using black eyeliner, Why? Because it defines eyes, it gives fuller appearing lashes etc. No one is TELLING you to have thin brows/use black eyeliner, its CC, suggesting ways to enhance the look. 

I'm not gonna sit here and pick apart your last post on here... but I just get the impression that you're upset just because no one replies to your posts and that you want replies to 'stroke your ego'. Infact, I don't get the impression, you said it yourself! Its not about stroking ego's on here, its about makeup, end of._

 
I also think I need to stress the fact that, while we may be asking you to "conform" it's not about looking like everyone else. It's about having a finished look. Black eyeliner _does_ define eyes, as do well-groomed and shaped brows. We don't want you to look like everyone else, we're just telling you what is flattering.

That's it, I'm done with this thread. At least until someone else makes a good point.


----------



## lesreid2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_That's it, I'm done with this thread. At least until someone else makes a good point._

 
Frankly I don't think there could be anymore "good" points. Everyone is saying the same thing. Over and over and over. Seriously, this post is nothing but


----------



## amberenees (Mar 18, 2009)

controversy or whaaaaaaaaaaaa???
you're lOOkies are killa...
brows define a lOOk & that is most likely why so many people comment you reguarding them...
c/c is based on what a standard is....
(((smell what i'm steppin in)))
don't get discouraged... just keep doin your thang*thang!!!


----------



## Janice (Mar 18, 2009)

My Thoughts and Deeds - Frustrated...

The end.


----------

